# CAS 103-79-7 WHERE TO GET THE ORIG. BMK



## BMKOILEY123 (Jun 8, 2022)

Hey sorry for the new thread. 
My supplier just informed me that the CAS 103-79-7 is banned in china ? 
Does anyone have any idea where I can buy the REAL BMK ? 

I only find new bmk oils, I only know about the benzyl methyl kethone..


----------



## William Dampier

Now it’s hard to buy phenylacetone, only precursors for its synthesis.


----------



## BMKOILEY123

ok  
thank you


----------

